# WANTED - hamster cage



## *Liil-roo*

_*Hey all!

me and my mum adopted a gawjous little sybeiran hamster called betty from pets at home last week.

however we only had a dwarf ovi cage to put her in.. Now looking to get a bigger one but dont want to spend over £20.

Has anyone got a spare one or know what website that could help out?!?!?!?

THANKS!

x *_


----------



## Akai-Chan

I think you mean a syrian hamster, unless you're manueal from Fawlty Towers (Anyone get the reference?)

Have a look on preloved or gumtree, or post an ad on freecycle. There's sure to be some stuf on there for under £20. Ebay is also an awesome place to look, I know people on here who've gotten hamster heavens (an awesome cage for syrians) for £0.99 which is an awesome bargain 

Hope this helps!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*Thanks anyway but just reserved a pink 3 tier one from argos extra  mums getting it after work tonight for my little betty  hehe*_


----------



## Akai-Chan

If you mean this one it isn't big enough. IMO that's way too small for any hamster. Go with something much bigger or you're gonna have a very bored hammy. You'll want soemthing like a Savic Cambridge or a Hamster Heaven.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Jazzy

Yes I was just looking at it too and it's definitely not fit for a dwarf hamster never mind a Syrian. 
Please don't get this cage - it's not even 11 inches wide. You can't keep a full grown hamster in that, it's cruel.


----------



## Marcia

My sister bought one of those cages and immediately took it back. She said it was horrible. Def not big enough.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Are you sure she didn't mean a siberian... meaning a russian dwarf and not a syrian?


----------



## Akai-Chan

CharleyRogan said:


> Are you sure she didn't mean a siberian... meaning a russian dwarf and not a syrian?


Ahhh didn;t realise there was another name for a russian dwarf  Would the bars on that cage be suitable for a dwarf? I still think it's a little small...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Lill roo congratulations on getting Betty, I neeeed piccys when you get some as I am a hamster addict. If I was looking for a cage and had £20 to spend I would definately look on Ebay, there are tons available and if you find one and aren't sure if its suitable you can post a link and we can give you our opinion. The pink cage is really really unsuitable but obviously the picture of the Syrian hamster in it is very misleading. If you look out for the Savic Cambridge they can be picked up very cheaply off Ebay (I got one for 99p) and there is plenty of room for a nice big wheel and lots of toys. Let us know how you get on won't you.


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*Can anyone find me one of them cages please!!!! i dont know what im looking for & what it looks like :s

Thanks
x*_


----------



## Akai-Chan

Can you just quickly clear up as to whether it;s a syrian or a russian dwarf you're getting? A dwarf might need a glass tank...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> Can you just quickly clear up as to whether it;s a syrian or a russian dwarf you're getting? A dwarf might need a glass tank...
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


My dwarfs live in an imac fantasy and they are fine with the bar spacing, I would only really worry about a robo or a very young Campbells/Winter white.

I will have a look on Ebay later today for some nice cages, as Akai-Chan said though can you confirm that she isn't a roborovski hamster as they will get through bars of certin cages. If you aren't sure (don't worry it is very confusing) can you post a picture of her so one of the experts on here will be able to tell you. I have Syrians and Campbells if this helps.

Syrian (ignore the colouring as they come in lots of colours)









Campbells (russian dwarf) once again ignore the colour.


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*When i see her on monday i will as she is at my mums house shes def NOT a dwarf hammy lol.. a bit too chubby for that me thinks & has big ears if that helps :s lol a browny kind of sandy colour with a VERY fluffy bum lol!*_


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*Mum got the cage out the box yesterday i just phoned her up & she said betty didnt even fit in the little house PMSL!!

can anyone PLEASE put a link up of a bigger & better cage for a syrian hamster under £30!!!! thanks*_


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*Can anyone tell me whether this is ok???

ZIGGY FUN HOUSE ANIMAL CAGE HAMSTER GERBIL MOUSE WOW ! on eBay (end time 10-Sep-09 20:25:17 BST)

*_


----------



## Marcia

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*Can anyone tell me whether this is ok???
> 
> ZIGGY FUN HOUSE ANIMAL CAGE HAMSTER GERBIL MOUSE WOW ! on eBay (end time 10-Sep-09 20:25:17 BST)
> 
> *_


That doesn't look big enough especially if you have a Syrian hamster. How about these?

Hamster/Mouse cages & lots of accessories on eBay (end time 10-Sep-09 15:38:30 BST)

HAMSTER SAVIC CAGE FULL SETUP WHEEL HOUSE BALL ETC PET on eBay (end time 10-Sep-09 19:46:14 BST)

glass hamster/small mammal cage ex cond 6 month"s old on eBay (end time 10-Sep-09 22:04:20 BST)

Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 11-Sep-09 18:04:58 BST)


----------



## *Liil-roo*

Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 11-Sep-09 18:04:58 BST)

*I like this one as it has bars all around so i can see her climb them  the other ones are a bit too much lol!

BUT local pick up only & im in maidstone & sittingbourne kent lol something like that though would be brill!

*


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*At the moment we got her in one of these so we need to get her out of it pretty quick lol!

HABITRAIL HAMSTER HOME AND RUSSIAN DWARF HAMSTER on eBay (end time 14-Sep-09 18:45:58 BST)

*_


----------



## *Liil-roo*

Large hampster cage on eBay (end time 14-Sep-09 15:25:16 BST)

_*this one look great!!!!!*_


----------



## thedogsmother

*Liil-roo* said:


> Large hampster cage on eBay (end time 14-Sep-09 15:25:16 BST)
> 
> _*this one look great!!!!!*_


Thats a Savic Cambridge, they are excellent cages and I would highly reccomend them, they aren't the original shelves as you usually have one red and one yellow one but it won't affect the suitability of the cage, there are loads of them on Ebay usually.


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*its the first one iv seen  iv been looking since early this morning!!!!

HELP haha! im on page 29 on ebay! lol*_


----------



## *Liil-roo*

HAMSTER/GERBIL KIT on eBay (end time 12-Sep-09 17:05:05 BST)

*is this one ok?*


----------



## thedogsmother

*Liil-roo* said:


> HAMSTER/GERBIL KIT on eBay (end time 12-Sep-09 17:05:05 BST)
> 
> *is this one ok?*


Sorry no, they are a poor copy of the Cambridge and are much smaller. I have been trying to have a look on Ebay for you but my geography is shocking so I'm not sure what is near you and what isn't. Have you tried freecycle?, I've had a few cages off there and the best bit is they are free.


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*whats free cycle is it a website or something??*_


----------



## thedogsmother

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*whats free cycle is it a website or something??*_


Its a countrywide recycling scheme, there will be one in your area, you register your details and once you are a member you can put a 'Wanted' advert to say what type of thing you need (in your case a hamster cage). Then is any other members have what you are looking for they will contact you and arrange for you to collect it, also if you have anything you no longer need it is a great way to get rid of it. If you type in Freecycle and your location it talks you through how to join. Its a great scheme I've got rid of things and got things from freecycle. A good tip is to join every freecycle group that is near to you.


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*Ahh ok thanks *_


----------



## *Liil-roo*

*I am applying but im still looking anyway..

what you think about this?

Dixie Hamster Cage by Linea Natura-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop
*


----------



## Marcia

*Liil-roo* said:


> *I am applying but im still looking anyway..
> 
> what you think about this?
> 
> Dixie Hamster Cage by Linea Natura-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop
> *


I think those are good looking cages


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*Than ks hun.. we might be getting this one  x*_


----------



## Marcia

They've recently starting selling those cages in my local pets at home and they're nice and big 
Ok, not as big as some other cages but for the price, you can't go wrong


----------



## *Liil-roo*

*Definatly just hoping they have it down here in kent lol!*


----------



## CharleyRogan

*Liil-roo* said:


> *I am applying but im still looking anyway..
> 
> what you think about this?
> 
> Dixie Hamster Cage by Linea Natura-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop
> *


I think my Cherrie_B came home with one of them the other day as it appeared in our living room and they are really spacious, and defo suitable!


----------



## *Liil-roo*

CharleyRogan said:


> I think my Cherrie_B came home with one of them the other day as it appeared in our living room and they are really spacious, and defo suitable!


*Ohh good good good lol thanks hunni *


----------



## happysaz133

The last cage you posted is a good one


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*anyone elses thoughts and opinions about this cage?

Dixie Hamster Cage by Linea Natura-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

*_


----------



## thedogsmother

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*anyone elses thoughts and opinions about this cage?
> 
> Dixie Hamster Cage by Linea Natura-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop
> 
> *_


It is slightly smaller than I would like but to be honest if you get her out often enough and you rotate toys so she had some entertainment I am sure it would be fine, I do tend to buy enormous cages though so maybe I'm not the best person to ask lol.


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*LOL! i really cant find a dencent cage which is huge for the money i wanna pay!  i want the best for my ickle betty lol!*_


----------



## thedogsmother

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*LOL! i really cant find a dencent cage which is huge for the money i wanna pay!  i want the best for my ickle betty lol!*_


I have to agree with you, for some reason there isn't a lot around at the moment, I'll have another look on Ebay for you see what I can dig up.


----------



## thedogsmother

As I have said before my geography is really really bad but are any of these near enough to you?
CAGE on eBay (end time 11-Sep-09 21:08:57 BST)

Savic Rody Hamster cage single unit with lots of extras on eBay (end time 12-Sep-09 17:53:56 BST)

Large Rat/ Chinchilla/Ferret Cage FERPLAST JENNY on eBay (end time 12-Sep-09 19:23:24 BST)

Large Hamster Cage with loads of accessories on eBay (end time 12-Sep-09 23:34:18 BST)

LARGE HAMSTER CAGE GOLD FINISH & EXTRAS BARGAIN 3 TIERS on eBay (end time 13-Sep-09 16:26:54 BST)


----------



## Marcia

thedogsmother said:


> As I have said before my geography is really really bad but are any of these near enough to you?
> 
> Large Rat/ Chinchilla/Ferret Cage FERPLAST JENNY on eBay (end time 12-Sep-09 19:23:24 BST)


I don't think that's suitable for a hamster. It's too big :lol:
And i think i'd be too worried about the hamster falling and causing itself an injury.


----------



## thedogsmother

Marcia said:


> I don't think that's suitable for a hamster. It's too big :lol:
> And i think i'd be too worried about the hamster falling and causing itself an injury.


What I've done with my mices huge cage is to break up any possible fall danger areas with cargo nets or hammocks and added extra levels, I agree though it would need some alteration to make it safe.


----------



## Marcia

thedogsmother said:


> What I've done with my mices huge cage is to break up any possible fall danger areas with cargo nets or hammocks and added extra levels, I agree though it would need some alteration to make it safe.


That would be ok 
Sounds like your meeces have fun in their home


----------



## thedogsmother

Marcia said:


> That would be ok
> Sounds like your meeces have fun in their home


They are incredibly spoilt:blushing:.


----------



## happysaz133

I would offer you my cambridge, but I'm looking for closer to £45 (inc. postage) as its less than a year old and comes with lots of extras. Are you interested?


----------



## *Liil-roo*

*Bit too much  sorry.... yeah it is but its nice & big 

lots of exercise for hammy betty & i will definatly buy some hammocks as i know a great website *


----------



## ashleighhhhh

If you look on ebay there is usually a few cambridges a week and people get them quite cheap 5-25 pounds!
Or if you already found a cage then sorry, I didn't read the whole thread yet!


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*havent got anything yet shes still in the ovi cage  we getting her the one from pets at home on monday i think  *_


----------



## thedogsmother

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*havent got anything yet shes still in the ovi cage  we getting her the one from pets at home on monday i think  *_


oooooh what one are you going for, do you know yet? [email protected] online have an offer atm, free starter pack worth £13 with every cage, I don't know if its the same in store.


----------



## *Liil-roo*

_*^^ i know thanks dogs mother... 

yeah i think were gonna go for the one in pets at home as it IS spacey & can fit bits in there *_


----------



## Flissy

If you get one with tubes you can always use the tubes to attach another cage to it like I have:










I've also made a bin cage to attach to it to give my hamster more room when I see him again:










By the one at pets at home do u mean the browny greeny one that I don't remember the name of?


----------



## Flissy

Also, where in kent are you? I'm near Faversham


----------



## bpaul26

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*Hey all!
> 
> me and my mum adopted a gawjous little sybeiran hamster called betty from pets at home last week.
> 
> however we only had a dwarf ovi cage to put her in.. Now looking to get a bigger one but dont want to spend over £20.
> 
> Has anyone got a spare one or know what website that could help out?!?!?!?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> x *_


we got a £20 pound ratastak hamster cage with tubes please let me know if u want it on [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Flissy

bpaul26 said:


> we got a £20 pound ratastak hamster cage with tubes please let me know if u want it on [email protected] or [email protected]


I think that would probably be smaller and I think she wanted a bigger cage 

Also, this thread is quite old so she might have a new cage already by now...


----------

